# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Shkuan për punë në Zvicër, mbetën nëpër xhamia!

## ExTaSy

Shkuan për punë në Zvicër, mbetën nëpër xhamia!


Xhamitë në Seebach të Cyrihut, xhamia e Fondacionit të Rinisë Islame në Cyrih, xhamia e qytetit të Villit dhe disa xhami të tjera në Zvicër janë stërmbushur nga të rinj shqiptarë nga Maqedonia dhe Lugina e Preshevës, të cilët me shpresë për të gjetur punë apo për të përjetuar tokën evropiane, më në fund kanë përfunduar të zhgënjyer, duke ngelur në rrugë dhe duke gjetur strehë nëpër xhamitë.

Të rinjtë e strehuar nëpër xhami janë të zhgënjyer dhe irrituar edhe me trajtimin e të afërmve të tyre, të cilët siç thonë ata i kanë lënë në rrugë dhe fare s`dëgjojnë për hallet e tyre. Ky realitet shihet në të gjitha këto xhami, ku të rinjtë e ardhur si "mërgimtarë të rinj" nuk kishin kujtuar se do të përfundonin në këtë gjendje. Mensur. R ështën nga një fshat i Kumanovës dhe se ai për agjencinë e lajmeve INA rrëfen se është i zhgënjyer shumë kur ka parë se heqja e vizave nuk krijon asnjë kusht për të qëndruar apo për të p a s u r n j ë status përkujdesje nga shtetet e BE-së dhe sidomos Zvicra. "Erdha këtu por me mendim ndryshe, ndërsa ja tash jam zhgënjyer shumë.

Këtu s'paska fare punë, dhe nuk të ndihmon askush. Isha disa netë tek të afërmit e mi këtu në Cyrih dhe pas atyre ditëve më thanë se s`ka punë dhe as që kanë bërë përpjekje për të më ndihmuar", rrëfen Mensuri. Disa nga të rinjtë theksojnë se nuk janë pritur nga të afërmit e tyre, të cilët i kanë thënë se nuk kanë vend strehimi dhe nëse do t`i merrnin në banesat e tyre, atëherë do të përballeshin me dënime të larta.

Ilmi Qoku nga Shkupi gjithashtu thekson se nuk po kalon mirë dhe se sipas tij, gjendja e tij financiare është e vështirësuar, për shkak se edhe ato para që i kishte pasur për të dalë në Zvicër i kishte huazuar nga një mik i tij. "Kushtet atje i kam shumë të këqija dhe erdha për të punuar, sepse mendoja se do të gjindesha, por më doli ndryshe. Kam kontaktuar me disa njerëz të mi në telefon, por më kanë thënë se nuk mund të ndihmojnë se ka krizë dhe shumë njerëz janë të papunë, edhe pse kanë letra pune", thekson Ilmiu, të cilin nuk i ka ecur fati. Një gjendje e njëjtë sipas pohimeve të mërgimtarëve mbretëron edhe në Gjermani, por edhe në Austri, ku shumica e të rinjve kanë ngelur të zhgënjyer dhe pa gjetur punë, ndërsa si vend strehimi është tani për tani banesat e të afërmeve, por edhe xhamitë. Situata e tyre është rënduar sidomos në këto kohë të dimrit të fortë që ka mbretëruar në vendet e BE-së.

Deri tani numri i qytetarëve të Maqedonisë që kanë ardhur në vendet e BE-së shkon mbi 150 veta, edhe ato këto shifra janë zyrtare të publikuara nga ministritë e Qeverisë së Maqedonisë.

Ata që shkuan nga 19 dhjetori, duhet që pas 90 ditëve të braktisin vendet e BE-së, dhe të kthehennë shtëpi, kështu që vetëm pas 90 ditëve të tjera ata mund të shkojnë prapë për të qëndruar 90 ditë të tjera në ato vende. Pra sipas kushteve, vetëm gjashtë muaj në vit edhe atë me ndërprerje dy herë nga tre muaj, shtetasite Maqedonisë mund të qëndrojnë në vendet e BE-së.(INA)

----------


## Kasumi

shendosh more ExTaSy , ka edhe me keq por fundja xhamia eshte shtepija e zotit dhe aty mesohet  dhe degjohet vetem per te mira ,per solidaritetin respektimin e prinderve nxenjen e diturise ndalimin e droges ,alkoolit ,zenkat ndermjet vellezerve shqiptare qe nuk jane te pakta etj.

----------


## Edvin83

PO pse ca kujtojne ata se ne BE eshte fushe me lule dhe sapo te zbresin nga avioni do t'i lusin per t'i marre ne pune? Nuk i kuptojne keta njerez qe fluturojne me presh ne b*the!

----------


## xfiles

lol,
kane krijuar pershtypje te gabuar per evropen, kujtojne se jane ne ha-mer-ik

----------


## OPARI

po keta marrin pyka apo jo se heqja e vizave eshte per vizit dhe jo per pune ,keta kujtojne se jua hoqen vizat se ka nevoje evropa per krah pune 
mos na beheni terrorista po ndenjet shume neper xhamia

----------


## drifilon

> Shkuan për punë në Zvicër, mbetën nëpër xhamia!
> 
> 
> Xhamitë në Seebach të Cyrihut, xhamia e Fondacionit të Rinisë Islame në Cyrih, xhamia e qytetit të Villit dhe disa xhami të tjera në Zvicër janë stërmbushur nga të rinj shqiptarë nga Maqedonia dhe Lugina e Preshevës, të cilët me shpresë për të gjetur punë apo për të përjetuar tokën evropiane, më në fund kanë përfunduar të zhgënjyer, duke ngelur në rrugë dhe duke gjetur strehë nëpër xhamitë.
> 
> Të rinjtë e strehuar nëpër xhami janë të zhgënjyer dhe irrituar edhe me trajtimin e të afërmve të tyre, të cilët siç thonë ata i kanë lënë në rrugë dhe fare s`dëgjojnë për hallet e tyre. Ky realitet shihet në të gjitha këto xhami, ku të rinjtë e ardhur si "mërgimtarë të rinj" nuk kishin kujtuar se do të përfundonin në këtë gjendje. Mensur. R ështën nga një fshat i Kumanovës dhe se ai për agjencinë e lajmeve INA rrëfen se është i zhgënjyer shumë kur ka parë se heqja e vizave nuk krijon asnjë kusht për të qëndruar apo për të p a s u r n j ë status përkujdesje nga shtetet e BE-së dhe sidomos Zvicra. "Erdha këtu por me mendim ndryshe, ndërsa ja tash jam zhgënjyer shumë.
> 
> Këtu s'paska fare punë, dhe nuk të ndihmon askush. Isha disa netë tek të afërmit e mi këtu në Cyrih dhe pas atyre ditëve më thanë se s`ka punë dhe as që kanë bërë përpjekje për të më ndihmuar", rrëfen Mensuri. Disa nga të rinjtë theksojnë se nuk janë pritur nga të afërmit e tyre, të cilët i kanë thënë se nuk kanë vend strehimi dhe nëse do t`i merrnin në banesat e tyre, atëherë do të përballeshin me dënime të larta.
> 
> ...




Fenomeni  apo qmenduria shqiptare nuke i/kuptoij si nisen keta njerez vetem ashtu hajte si fylla dikund jashte .

Ne zvicerrr nuke ke shanse te punoshe pa pasure vizen B ose C o njerez zvicrrani nuke te  merre ne pune po i punove edhe per 10 fr ne dite nuke rrezikone askushe per nje shqiptare shto ketu edhe ate se kta persona nuke i dine as edhe dy fjale gjermanishte pa kurfare kfalifikimi ka ikure koha e qobanise kure gjithfare tutkuni ka mundure te punoij ne zvicerr ..

E vetnja mundesi eshte firmate shqiptare por edhe kto jane ngi me shqiptare

----------


## drifilon

Tashe do e/shifni ju se kure do i/heki evropa vizate shqiperise e kosoves kete qfare beri evropa ka qen vetem nje teste per shqiptare e provoij me 1 milione shqiptare te maqedonise e lugines se presheves dhe per 2 jave perij kur i kan hequre vizate ne evrope kan ikure 150.000 shqiptare ngadale keta do ti hargjoijne edhe ato pake para te cilate i kane marrure me vete dhe pastaij nga mose mundesia per te gjeture nje pune do filloijn te vjedhin me droga me prostitucione e qka jo tjeter.

Dhe evropa do vije ne perfundime se me 1 milone e ter keto ikje te shqiptareve dhe ter keto probleme po tu hekim vizate edhe atyre 7 milionve tjere qfare do behet .

----------


## skampin

> Tashe do e/shifni ju se kure do i/heki evropa vizate shqiperise e kosoves kete qfare beri evropa ka qen vetem nje teste per shqiptare e provoij me 1 milione shqiptare te maqedonise e lugines se presheves dhe per 2 jave perij kur i kan hequre vizate ne evrope kan ikure 150.000 shqiptare ngadale keta do ti hargjoijne edhe ato pake para te cilate i kane marrure me vete dhe pastaij nga mose mundesia per te gjeture nje pune do filloijn te vjedhin me droga me prostitucione e qka jo tjeter.
> 
> Dhe evropa do vije ne perfundime se me 1 milone e ter keto ikje te shqiptareve dhe ter keto probleme po tu hekim vizate edhe atyre 7 milionve tjere qfare do behet .


lexoje mire o shoki se jane 150 veta jo 150.000 se po te ishte keshtu do kish dale ne te gjitha tv e evropes.
paske pi pak me duket kur ke hyre ne forum. :Lulja3:

----------


## Edvin83

> Të rinjtë e strehuar nëpër xhami janë të zhgënjyer dhe* irrituar* edhe me *trajtimin e të afërmve të tyre*, të cilët siç thonë ata i kanë lënë në rrugë dhe fare s`dëgjojnë për hallet e tyre. Ky realitet shihet në të gjitha këto xhami, ku të rinjtë e ardhur si "mërgimtarë të rinj" nuk kishin kujtuar se do të përfundonin në këtë gjendje. Mensur. R ështën nga një fshat i Kumanovës dhe se ai për agjencinë e lajmeve INA rrëfen se është i zhgënjyer shumë kur ka parë se heqja e vizave nuk krijon asnjë kusht për të qëndruar apo për të p a s u r n j ë status përkujdesje nga shtetet e BE-së dhe sidomos Zvicra. "Erdha këtu por me mendim ndryshe, ndërsa ja tash jam zhgënjyer shumë.
> 
> Ilmi Qoku nga Shkupi gjithashtu thekson se nuk po kalon mirë dhe se sipas tij, gjendja e tij financiare është e vështirësuar, për shkak se edhe ato para që i kishte pasur për të dalë në Zvicër i kishte huazuar nga një mik i tij. "Kushtet atje i kam shumë të këqija dhe erdha për të punuar, sepse mendoja se do të gjindesha, por më doli ndryshe. Kam kontaktuar me disa njerëz të mi në telefon, por më kanë thënë se nuk mund të ndihmojnë se ka krizë dhe shumë njerëz janë të papunë, edhe pse kanë letra pune", thekson Ilmiu, të cilin nuk i ka ecur fati. (INA)


Oh cfare idiotash! Po pse ashtu niset njeriu si gomari ne dasem? Po ku kane ngene ata te aferm qe ndoshta nuk kane as nje vend ku ti vene te flene keta balosha ? Po a mendojne keta idiota se te afermit mund te kene femije, dhe duhet te punojne 8 ore ne dite qe t'i ushqejne ata? A mos kane dale per bamiresi ata te aferm? 
Si nisen per pune, pa kerkuar pune me pare ne internet? Ne nje vend tjeter shkohet vetem nese ke kerkuar pune nepermjet internetit, je pranuar dhe ata po te presin te te marrin ne pune. Mos kujtojne keta se BE-ja eshte Afganistan ku vetem merr pushken ne krah e kerkon pune neper rruge?

----------


## drenicaku

Nuk besoi qe gjamia ka te drejten te strehoj qytetar te huaj per shtetin zvicerran,por keta mund te jen fut ne kisha

----------


## Mr_Elbasanlliu

Pffff e din Europen bace me lule bujrum po mos kishte as Xhamia do vdisni rrugve... Emigri esht ber i shum i eger dhe katastrrof .

----------


## arbereshi_niko

hajde hajde si po silleni si demagoge te vertete..., po pse o njerez harruat se si u enden shqipot ne fillim te 90'..., apo sot kalova lumin e te dhjefsha kalin..., mos harroni se pothuaj te tere shqiptaret brodhen dhe vazhdojne fatkeqesisht te bredhin neper bote...
Kjo eshte drame! Lajme si keto na sjellin vetem trishtim!
Jo te dalim me shpate ne dore e te gjykojme ke prej hallit merr guximin e del ne kurbet..., pasi qe emigrimi nuk behet prej qejfit dhe as per sport!
Hallexhinj jane edhe keta qe po diskutohet, me te drejte u jane drejtuar xhamive, po te ishin ndryshe do te shkonin ne kisha..., eshte me se normale, e ç'ka ketu per tu diskutuar?


Ps: - Flisni realitetin sikur flet me veten..., jo si duhet te jete realiteti, perpara televizorit...!

----------


## Linda5

*Me e keqja eshte ,se po tju thush qe nuk ka pune esht bere  çdo gje e veshtire ktej ,nuk te besojne(i thua per te mire,por nga ana e tyre mer dhe sharje) ......me mire qe e kan provuar njiher keshtu,qe te zejn mend kta dhe te tjeret 

Pse mer çfar u bo deti kos knej ......çdo gjo ka ndryshuar edhe ktu ku jetoj une ,edhe ka vite 

Papunsia eshte ne kulm (firmat po dalin plajte) Asyl nuk ka ,nuk mendojen qe po u semuren do i paguajne vet çdo sherbim mjeksor ??? etj etj 

Me mir o njerez ecni per vizite te shikoni njerzit tuaj dhe kthehuni neper shtepijat e juja,se po ju kapen qe qendroni ne te zeze,a'there veç kur te shikoni ne Pashaporten tuaj  nje vule qe nuk je me i mirepritur ne kte vend,dhe ta bejne te ndaluar per 5 ose 10 vjet*

----------


## mia@

E dini ate shprehjen e nxjerr nga nje barcalete? ''Mori hak perendia, por u deshen dhe duart e mia. Me nje fjale po ngele me syte nga qielli, nuk ke gjen e vije. Duhet te levizesh se asgje nuk te vjen llokum ne dore kudo qe te jesh.
 Kujt po i qahen Zotit? Sa harxhojne kohen duke u qare do e kishin gjet ndonje pune.  Nuk besoj se ne xhamira afishohen vende pune.

----------


## Mr_Elbasanlliu

Pffff shqipot brodhen se ishte periudha e atille po Maqedonasit ckerkojn neper europ pa lidhje pa kuptim duke ditur qe ketej esht ber katastrrof totale ? Un nje gje nuk kuptoj sesi i duket kurbeti njerzve loje ec te ikim ne Zvicer se do shesim kshu do bejm ashtu pfffff tashti esht dhe janar fle gjum hasmi se kuptoj se ckerkojn te rit neper Europ kur jan mir ne shpiat e tyre ne hallet e tyre.

----------


## TetovaMas

Baballaret tane kure i kane pjelle ka 10, femije kane thene hajt se riskune kane te Zoti, dhe vetem kane numeruare tespij para kapexhikave. Evropa nuk e ka per obligim qe tu gjeje pune shqipetareve , pore ata duhet te bashkepunojne me njeri tjetrin dhe te zbutin papunesine dhe gjendjen e rrende sociale vete,.... e jo te presin se evropa eshte gjithcka.

Populli jone eshte popull shume lakmues ndaj pasurise se huaj. Hapni syte dhe bashkepunoni me njeri tjetrin ekonomikishte e jo te beheni xheloza dhe te pabesueshem ndaj njeri tjetrit. Nga liberalizimi i vizave fiton evropa , sepse cdo njeri qe vjene nga maqedonia dhe viziton shtetet e BE, humbe pasuri.

Jane mesuare shqipetaret te jetojne liksuz pa pune . Cdo familje te kete pallate me ka 5, kate ndertesa luksoze , me makina me moderne, ahengje .darsma me te shtrejta ne evrope etj.etj.  Per ti mbuluare gjithe k'to luksoze kushton, dhe kjo nuk munde te arrihet me pasuri te huaj te evropes , pore duhet te keshe pasurine tende vendore.

Ne anen tjeter liberalizimi i vizave duhet te jete edhe nje shkolle per rinine shqipetare se evropa nuk eshte parajs,pore duhet t'i hapni syte dhe te jeni te vendosur e jo ta shiqojni njeri tjetrin si ujk.

----------


## Mr_Elbasanlliu

TetovaMas duhet te kuptosh si ti vlla i nderum dhe te gjith te tjeret qe nuk po diskriminohet askush dhe nuk po diferencon askush Maqedonsit me Shqipetaret dua te them kete gje vlla dhe dua qe te kuptosh dhe ti dhe gjith te tjeret qe EUROPA endrra e cdokujt SHQIPETARI apo MAQEDONASI ka marrur fund vlla .  Shqipetaret qe kan pasaporta Europiane dhe qe kan vite ne EUROP po dun me u kthy ne vendlindje sepse cdo gja ka marr fund .  Papunsia po arrin shifra rekord ska me asgje per te ber per vendasit e jo me per te huajt sic jemi ne apo maqedonasit apo rumenet. Nuk esht europa e viteve 2001 esht ajo e vitit 2010 Ku nuk te sheh kush sot nuk te ndihmon askush dhe per me teper te diskriminojn ne menyre te vazhdueshme . Ashtu si gjith BOTA dhe EUROPA po kalon kriz gje qe reflektohet mbi popullsin e cila vazhdon te mbetet e pa pun dhe ne gjendje jo te mir ekonomike per te perballuar jetesen ketu. Jam dakort me ty qe secili e ka rriskun tek Zoti po cfare rrisku kerkojn njerzit ku jetojm ne nje dite ku askush nuk te ndihmon dhe ku secili sheh interesat e tija nga halli jo nga qefi ???? Lind pyetja po mos ishin Xhamit ku do shkonin keto te rij ???  Ta them un do endeshin neper rruget e EUROPES sic endeshin RUMENET dhe BULLGARET kur ju dha OK per te bashkuar EUROPES. Shpresoj te me kuptoni dhe  e theksoj se shkrimi im ska tendenc Ofenduese apo Diskriminuese po gjerat duhen then ashtu sic jane.

----------


## xfiles

eshte rritur konkurrenca,
qe kur hyne rumunet ne evrope qe punonin me 20 euro dita...

----------


## 'MAGNUM'

> Xhamitë në Seebach të Cyrihut, xhamia e Fondacionit të Rinisë Islame në Cyrih, xhamia e qytetit të Villit dhe disa xhami të tjera në Zvicër


A jan keto xhamija ato qe na dergonin çeka ne poste per te dhene para per te varferit, dhe ato para i kishin derguar ne Gaza per ti ndihmuar "vllezerit palestinez" siç ishin shprehur ata me vone ne nje leterfalenderim ? 

Paramendojeni, ka familje Shqiptare qe nuk kan kulm mbi koke, nuk kan veshmbathje per ta mbuluar trupin nga te ftohtit, gjith diten iu kerkojne buk femijet e vet e ata nuk kan asgje per t'iu dhene e iu vdesin femijet nga te ftohtit e nga uria, ndersa keta zotnite iu dergojne para magjupve te çmendur ne Palestine. Bre faren e prisht bastarde ...

----------


## Izadora

Le te behet mesim per te tjeret ,qe duan me ik.

----------

